# Help me sex my Red Devil and Mayan



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Two shots of the RD, one of the Mayan. Both are about 4 1/2 inches now.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

I have no clue as to sex, but I love the color on that Red Devil. The first shot is especially good. :drooling:


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks  I've had both the Mayan and RD for several months now. Picked them up at the local mall pet store on "Buy-one-get-one-of-equal-price-free" night...

Not a bad pick-up for $13 (if I remember right?) for two fish!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe femal mayan cichlids have a dark splotch on their dorsal fin. As for the midas... to young to tell... venting may be the only way....


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks FishGuy - I took a good look today and there is the black blotch on the dorsal fin similar to that which was on my departed Salvini female.

GOOD - I don't need any more males in the tank LOL!


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

I agree, the Mayan is probably a female.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Tell me about it... I seem to be overrun with males here! LOL


----------

